

Rich Hickey's Clojure Bookshelf - Kototama
http://www.amazon.com/Clojure-Bookshelf/lm/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH/ref=cm_lmt_dtpa_f_2_rdssss0?pf_rd_p=253462201&pf_rd_s=listmania-center&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=1593272006&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=17G4T99AWSGE76XAGYTA

======
strlen
What's important is that PAIP is on it: Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence
(case studies with Common Lisp).

A great hacker (who unfortunately passed away:
[http://rabbi.vox.com/library/post/in-memoriam-eric-s-
tiedema...](http://rabbi.vox.com/library/post/in-memoriam-eric-s-
tiedemann-1966-2008.html)) described it to me as "the best programming book
out there" (even if you _never_ touch AI or Lisp again).

One key technique described in that book was Memoization. Few weeks later, I
went for a job interview with $BIG_INTERNET_FIRM_THAT_ISNT_GOOGLE, where I was
asked to what Memoization was and to implement it on the whiteboard. I did so
(in Common Lisp as I didn't remember the syntax for a coderef in Perl; the
interviewer, being an avid emacs user, understood the code) and got the
position.

~~~
arohner
PAIP is a good book, but personally, my mind was blown more by SICP and On
Lisp. Both of those had more unique content and "lisp magic".

When I can find the time, I want to read Purely Functional Datastructures.
Clojure and PFD are the first major advancement that I've seen since my
college Intro to Datastructures class.

~~~
lispm
PAIP has some great code and explains more how to do version a), how to move
to version b) and finally reach version c). The process is typical in Lisp:
you do a quick first version and then refine it where needed by adding
features or by optimizing it at the right places.

------
chasingsparks
Is this link coupled with an affiliate code? This list is useful and is
relevant to HN. If it is an affiliate link, I am not objecting -- I would just
give credit to a smart idea.

~~~
mrduncan
I don't have any problem with affiliate codes (not sure if they were affiliate
codes or not in the link). If others want a clean link though, here you go:
<http://www.amazon.com/Clojure-Bookshelf/lm/R3LG3ZBZS4GCTH>

